# Kennt Ihr das "weiße X"? (Europäischer Fernwanderweg Nr.1)



## LionelCSG (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich bin heute mal von Darmstadt aus dem weißen X gefolgt und war echt enttäuscht über die Streckenführung, die fast nur über Asphalt und breite Waldwege führt. Habe da auch gerade einen kleinen Bericht drüber geschrieben:

Europäischer Fernwanderweg Nr.1

Hat jemand von Euch ähnliche Erfahrungen? Wird das irgendwann noch besser mit der Streckenführung?

Gruß, Lionel


----------



## Andreas (17. Juni 2008)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich bin heute mal von Darmstadt aus dem weißen X gefolgt und war echt enttäuscht über die Streckenführung, die fast nur über Asphalt und breite Waldwege führt. Habe da auch gerade einen kleinen Bericht drüber geschrieben:
> 
> ...



Ich kenne nur den Teil von Darmstadt bis zum Felsenmeer und kleine Teile im Taunus. Landschaftlich sehr schön, da er im Odenwald nicht nur durch den Wald geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (17. Juni 2008)

ist ja auch ein Wanderweg !   und wurde vor ca. 50 Jahren erwandert


----------



## LionelCSG (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Andreas!
Ich gebe Dir recht, landschaftlich mitunter schon sehr hübsch, allerdings vom Fahren her eher öde, da wie gesagt zu großen Teilen Asphalt- Untergrund.
An Micro: Als Wanderer ist man doch erst recht nicht auf ebenen (asphaltierten) Untergrund angewiesen. Weniger noch als der Mountainbiker. Naja, ab dem Felsenmeer wurde die Strecke ja doch noch ganz interessant


----------



## Andreas (19. Juni 2008)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas!
> Ich gebe Dir recht, landschaftlich mitunter schon sehr hübsch, allerdings vom Fahren her eher öde, da wie gesagt zu großen Teilen Asphalt- Untergrund.
> An Micro: Als Wanderer ist man doch erst recht nicht auf ebenen (asphaltierten) Untergrund angewiesen. Weniger noch als der Mountainbiker. Naja, ab dem Felsenmeer wurde die Strecke ja doch noch ganz interessant



Für mich war der E1 immer der schnellste Weg vom Ober-Ramstadt zum Felsenmeer zu kommen - über die Neutscher Höhe und Kuralpe. Direkte Alternativen habe ich nicht gefunden. Zurück kann man trailig über den Meli, Tannenberg und Frankenstein fahren.


----------



## aradriel (21. Juni 2008)

Die Fernwanderwege dürften alle auf so Waldautobahnen stattfinden. Die Wanderwege vom OWK sind ja ohnehin fast alle gekiesst und ent breit. Wirklich trailig sind imo im Odenwald an ausgeschriebenen Wanderwegen nur die, welche die Ortsgruppen selbst gelegt haben (Ortskürzel+Zahl z.b. SCH 1). Aber das sind auch meist eher grösser angelegte Rundewege.


----------



## rayc (23. Juni 2008)

Von DA bis zur Kuralpe kann man sich den schenken.
Ich bin ein Teilstück rund um Braunschweig gefahren, da ist er noch öder 

Das Weisse X wird ab der Kuralpe netter zu fahren.
Bleibt aber meist einfach zu fahren.
Ausgenommen die Passage im Felsenmeer 
Ist eher einer der einfacheren N-S-Cross'e von DA nach HD.

Ray


----------

